# Hand drilled wells



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Just thought I'd pass along some info for drilling your own water well. Self-help Wells is the best book I've seen for the home well driller. The book in an updated format can be seen at http://www.fao.org/docrep/X5567E/x5567e00.HTM. It can be downloaded in PDF at http://www.watersanitationhygiene.o...ATER/Hand Dug Wells/Self Help Wells (FAO).pdf.

It's good information!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## swede (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow!

Really thorough and useful information.

Not what I'd expect from the UN....


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would love a copy that was a little more clear, for printing out. Very informative, though.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I would love a copy that was a little more clear, for printing out. Very informative, though.


The pdf file isn't the greatest but the other one is. It'll take some extra paper though.


----------

